# Animals with human names.



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Whats peoples opinion on this?

Do you have animals with human names like Dave or Gertrude (not so good examples)?

Or non human style names like Carrot-face or Rehfoosila (also bad examples)?
: victory:


----------



## Tops (Apr 26, 2007)

short of making up something random its not that easy to name an animal with a non human name.

Besides, Dave is a great name for a snake. So is Barry.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I mean less common human names. Barry is a great name i do agree.:no1:


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

My toroise is called Toby, pretty normal.

and my leo is called muffin because he reminds me of a chocolate and banna muffin I once had.:blush:

so I cant vote I guess.


----------



## tombraider (May 6, 2006)

we have a mixture but mainly human names. we have brad and angelina, eddie and murphy and we even have a patsy stone :lol2:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Patsy stone sounds like a good one:no1:. My Kenyans are call Lady and The tramp or hiss and hersss. Depends what i feel like calling them that day to be honest.: victory:


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

luke used 2 have a piranha called dave jeffrey junior

daniel


----------



## chris_b (Nov 27, 2007)

i have a dobie bitch called Cuba, haven't named my snake yet... not sure if she needs one.


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I love 'normal' names for animals.
My o/h uncle had a Rottweiler called Colin...


----------



## This is my Clone (Jul 8, 2007)

I have both human names, and made up ones for my pets, so I can't vote either :lol2:


----------



## Karl_1989 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have Zhen, which isn't a human name. and marley which obviously is : victory: Will soon be getting two mack snows, so need to think of some 'groovy' names for them...


----------



## Jade01 (Feb 21, 2007)

mine have all got human names, i prefer them to non-human ones


----------



## fairee (Dec 30, 2007)

my snake's called Peggy, and i havn't named my geckos or beardie yet cos they are only little 

i prefer real names cos i hate names like 'princess' and 'sooty' lol


----------



## sami (Oct 23, 2006)

we have a mixture... depending on what they are..

all the royals are named after Deities (mostly egyptian) and the larger boas have people names..

there's Matilda, Tallulah, Dorothy and Frankie. 
and the big Bcc's are Lola and Charlie. 

sami


----------



## the-tick (Nov 27, 2006)

HEY what's wrong with Dave ??!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

Min have none human names, But we have a Irwin (Australian Monitor, after Steve Irwin, and Family), Murphy (Horse from Ireland, named before we had him), and Shanon (Horse, named before we got her).
Others are non Human i think....


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Some of ours have human names.

We have Raymond, Edna, Tatyana, Bartholamew, Terry, Oberon and Almira.


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Quite a few of mine are technically human as they are named after mythological, religious and fictional figures like Altjira, Murdock, Kaiser Soze etc. I have a couple that have "non-human" names, eg my chucks are named after Native American languages and tribes etc. Then again, we tend to end up abbreviating the name so that it becomes human, eg Moe and Al. I think its all down to how the name sounds more than anything else.

I think more-normal names are quite cool, but I wouldnt use them for certain animals as they just wouldnt "feel" right.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, i know what you all meen about the deaties i had two russian hamsters named Horus(egyptian) and Thor(Norse i think?): victory:


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

I gave both mine human names.
My Bearded Dragon *Lazarus* and my yellow bellied slider *Kai*.


----------



## SWMorelia (May 15, 2007)

I can't be doing made-up names.. They sound like your trying real hard to make a statement.
We've got a Kevin, a Malcolm, Elsie, Len, Sid, Harrison,Gerald, Sheela, Bruce, Mostyn, Bovis and Terrance..plus two dogs Megan and Georgia 
MIKE


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

my lot are mixed
human names the dogs freddie and jasper [posh but human]
the rest are milu/pepsi/misty/link/frodo/pippin

linda


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

min e are mixed we have had to do some human names - as we have so many!! lol


----------



## hermanlover (Jul 8, 2007)

i have a mix, the most human names i have are
cali king - nancy
rosy boa pair -rosy and jim
ksb pair - danny and sandy
western hoggie pair - bev and kev
yellow rat - trev
cali king- nina
cali king - niomi
parrot- charlie

erm... there all of the human names i can think of, but my friend has a cat called dave!!! i found that quite funny at first!!


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

None of my lot have human names, most were named after charactors in books and movies.


----------



## sammy1969 (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a mixture so cant vote either way. I have paul the bosc monitor molly the chinchilla butthen have names like boobah ginga and skuld for different snakes as well as a cali king snaked that is striped of course called spot just to confuse people I just hear names and if i like them use them


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Yeah, i think the naming them after characters in books is a really: victory: good idea.


----------



## AshMashMash (Oct 28, 2007)

Tops said:


> short of making up something random its not that easy to name an animal with a non human name.
> 
> Besides, Dave is a great name for a snake. So is Barry.


My corn's called Bob.


----------



## Issa (Oct 13, 2006)

Phillipl said:


> Yeah, i think the naming them after characters in books is a really: victory: good idea.


Thus why I have an Armand, Torak and Mushu. :no1:


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

I've never given any pets human names
My pony is called Seamus but he was already named when we got him (he came from Ireland)

I like animals with human names, there is a horse at the yard I work at called Phil. 
Previously we've also had a Peter and a Petra. 

My mums dog is called Heidi, and our other one (that my dad has now) is called Hans... because they are standard Schnauzers


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Haha, that naughty horse has the same name as me ! :mf_dribble:


----------



## stephenie191 (May 29, 2007)

My dogs are called Tammy and Ellie! 

My snakes are Guss, Montana and Spirit - but people call they're kids alsorts now too. Like India and Ruby : victory:

Don't think it really matters


----------



## Skar's Royals (Aug 24, 2007)

most of ours have names off harry potter, harry,hermoine,severus,sirius,hesper,ginnie,aurora,fleur etc.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Maybe you should have had a click button for "both", cos I couldn't 'click' either.

I have a mix too: My favourite human name for one of my cats is Harry. I chose it when he was 2 days old, cos I thought it was a silly name for a cat (up to that point I'd never given any of my kittens names, they just were No.1, No.2 etc etc). However, because he was a single kitten I decided that I would give him a name, because I had no intentions of keeping him. Unfortunately he bonded with us too much and by the time I'd decided that I couldn't part with him he had _become_ Harry and it stuck!! Now I think he really suits it!

In my non-human names I have a cat called Cadbury! He's a chocolate Somali and Cadbury's is my favourite chocolate!!!


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

Ally said:


> I love 'normal' names for animals.
> My o/h uncle had a Rottweiler called Colin...


my cornsnake is called colin! 
leo-clert
anoles- skree(m) and draco(f)
tiger sal-smeagle/gollum
rabbit-shadow
rats-lucy and zigi
cats-zelda,mooni,venus,jimmy

i think thats all of them


----------



## pixie_bex (Jul 1, 2006)

I have a mix of both really

Corns are called, Poppy,Daisy,Miss Pixie,Taullah
Rat Snakes - Georgie and Beau
Royal - Sebastian 
Cali was called Alice

Beardies

Baby Grumplyn
Obi
Matilda

Had Johnny Gecko aswell


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Preeety cool names, i like the ones named after all the harry potter characters!: victory:


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

alot of mine come via babynames.com,books n alike..or the couple of odd ones

Deemo (made up..named after my mum denise and aunti mo....turns out he's male tho oops :|)

Kiara(named after a female mare i had)

Ghost (t'other half named the rats :| she doesnt suit ghost tho so i might have to change it)

Oakley (named after an old horse i cared for-has v similar personality lol)

Tanis (means serpent..but was on babynames so there could be someone out there called it lol)

Lumi (means snow queen, again from a baby name sight..taken from hans christian anderson book or something tho?:?)

Calix (again babynames - means very handsome n he is!)

Kovu (scar in Swahili)

sophie (her sisters were called meg n harriet...quite humany names)

Ruby (named by other half due to her ruby eyes.again..doesn't suit it tho)

n then Lady (lady n the tramp...so original i know  )


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Ha ha, mine are called Lady and The tramp as well (Little KSB's)


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

I wouldnt call apet hannah or robert o r something, but i called my corn oscar becuase it just fitted, but myy other animals are called non human day to me its whatever fits.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Whatever fits seems to be what people are going for more here!: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i never name things...... they become pets then.


----------



## minnow! (Dec 20, 2007)

human names! 

mindy, mandy,rodney, gary, bruce, sheila, howard n betsy!


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

its the other way round in our house my missis normaly callin me animal names:lol2:


----------



## Flower (Sep 4, 2006)

I guess we have human names, well kind of.. like some others we have mythological beings names...
2 x Dogs (Norwegian Elkhounds)... Loki - Norwegian God of Mischief and Odin - Son of Thor... who became like a brother to Loki
2 x Chinchillas - South American creatures.. so named them Cheech and Chong
2 x Uromastyx - only recently acquired.. at the moment they are called Basil and Sybil (Fawlty Towers)... but might/thinking of renaming Freddie and Wilma (The Flinstones)
1 x Bearded Dragon - Ozzy... named after Ozzy Osbourne.. Monster or Rock! ha ha - or Lizard of Oz


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Snake is called Syda because i was drinking Strongbow
Collared was called Bonehead because that's what he was
Beardie was called Kato because i was watching the Bruce Lee Story
female high yellow gecko is called Dave because its a great name for an animal.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I'm stating to think i should add a third option, is your pet called Dave?:no1:


----------



## markhill (Sep 22, 2006)

I have a mixture

Rocky and Larsson are human names but would you call your kids Tooti and Frooti:lol2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

markhill said:


> I have a mixture
> 
> Rocky and Larsson are human names but would you call your kids Tooti and Frooti:lol2:


 my last name is larson......weird!!


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Most of my animals do not have human names.

Some of them do - we have Charlie the siamese mouse and Irwin the Everglades rat snake.

But most of our animals are named on themes anyway - gems and minerals, star names, mythical creatures, characters from Lord of the Rings... although Theo sounds like it's a human name, it's short for Theoden; Winnie is short for Eowyn... Sierra was named for the mountain range in California (she's a Cali King)... and some of our animals have descriptive names, like "Youbitch" for a bitey female mouse or "Stupid" for a young male dumbo rat...


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

HABU said:


> i never name things...... they become pets then.


Everything in my house has a name. Including my backpack (hey, it's fifteen years old and it's been halfway around the world with me, Gordo deserved a name) and every single stuffed toy. 

I suppose I haven't REALLY named the crickets, locusts, mealworms or roaches (ok, ok, the roaches do have a collective name - Legion  )


----------



## kaimarion (Dec 31, 2007)

HABU said:


> i never name things...... they become pets then.


I dont really understand...do you just collect and observe them???


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Legion, where have i herd something named that before? That really intelligent thing off one episode of red dwarf i think! Awesome show: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

kaimarion said:


> I dont really understand...do you just collect and observe them???


 
yes....if i want a pet, i'd get a dog that can love me back.: victory:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Everything in my house has a name. Including my backpack (hey, it's fifteen years old and it's been halfway around the world with me, Gordo deserved a name) and every single stuffed toy.
> 
> I suppose I haven't REALLY named the crickets, locusts, mealworms or roaches (ok, ok, the roaches do have a collective name - Legion  )


 
haha!!!...to each his own! nothing wrong at all with naming things...i just don't name things that don't come running to me when i call them.:lol2: do you have wedding ceremonies before you breed things or are they just shacking up?:lol2:...one night stands?....are the offspring illegitimate?:lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Nah, no wedding ceremonies - I'm not THAT silly! 

I just name things because I want something to call them other than "that brown one" (although in some cases that is how the rodents wind up getting named - Pirate-patch has a patch over one eye, Mini-Nellie looks exactly like her mother Nellie but was smaller, and Three was the third of three rats I am/was growing on as larger snake food.) To me, if an animal isn't named it's not a permanent resident; it's not a pet, it's livestock and will be moved on. If an animal is given a name it is a statement of intent that that animal is going to stay with us, for the most part.

Besides, when you've got seven corns, I think calling them "Male 1, Male 2, Male 3" or "Normal male, Anery Male, Coral Snow Male" is just as much a NAME as calling them "Jasper, Zircon, Calcite" (which are, in fact, 'coded' for how they look - they're gems and minerals of the appropriate colours for the snakes to which they apply) - it's just that Male 1 or Normal Male is less poetic than Jasper


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Ssthisto said:


> Nah, no wedding ceremonies - I'm not THAT silly!
> 
> I just name things because I want something to call them other than "that brown one" (although in some cases that is how the rodents wind up getting named - Pirate-patch has a patch over one eye, Mini-Nellie looks exactly like her mother Nellie but was smaller, and Three was the third of three rats I am/was growing on as larger snake food.) To me, if an animal isn't named it's not a permanent resident; it's not a pet, it's livestock and will be moved on. If an animal is given a name it is a statement of intent that that animal is going to stay with us, for the most part.
> 
> Besides, when you've got seven corns, I think calling them "Male 1, Male 2, Male 3" or "Normal male, Anery Male, Coral Snow Male" is just as much a NAME as calling them "Jasper, Zircon, Calcite" (which are, in fact, 'coded' for how they look - they're gems and minerals of the appropriate colours for the snakes to which they apply) - it's just that Male 1 or Normal Male is less poetic than Jasper


 
crazily enough, that all makes perfect sense!!:no1:


----------



## Vaughan69 (Nov 22, 2007)

All of my pets are named, simple as. and unless your breeding or just collecting for observation, they should be right? theyre your PETS for a reason, you love them.


----------



## lola (Dec 11, 2007)

We have a mixture for our lot too, for example:

The Fonz - my bearded dragon
Bam Bam - blue crowned conure
Pebbles - rock pebbler
Muttley - green cheek conure
Kaos - black cat
Mungo & Midge - 2 young dogs

then some real names:
Bob & Terry - two greyhounds, my Likely Lads!
Chester - choc labrador
Margaret - dutch bantam hen
Georgie - h/r cockatiel
Chloe & Camilla - two cuckoo marans hens
in fact most of the hens have 'real' names for some reason, although the serama cockerel is known as the Little Prince...

I think all of ours are named - oh maybe except for all the individual bengalese & zebra finches hahaha!!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

33 Non human names 13 human names!: victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

Phillipl said:


> Legion, where have i herd something named that before? That really intelligent thing off one episode of red dwarf i think! Awesome show: victory:


that's Kryton unless we're thinking of different ones.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Oh no that him. There was one with a super intelligent thing in it (only one episode) it was called Legion.:no1:


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Mine have species,number,sex and hatch year.

RPM107 - Royal Python, Male #1 2007 hatch.

BPF206 - Blood Python, Female #2 2006 hatch.

I don't see the point in giving them human names.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

You could give them names for convenience. 
I need to clean dave out,
or
I need to clean Royal#45745 06.11.07 out.

Dave is more convenient. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## blink (Sep 3, 2007)

I just go with whatever comes to mind really, so have a mixture:
Sneaky Pete, Blink and Zebra - corns
Pixie and Pogo - cresties
Doug - BTS
Audrey - boa
I probably wouldn't call a human any of those names:lol2:


----------



## Andy b 1 (May 14, 2007)

my current animals dont have human names but ive had animals in the past with human names


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Just thought, my giant continental rabbit has a human name - Ellie.: victory:


----------



## Kryton (Mar 23, 2006)

Phillipl said:


> You could give them names for convenience.
> I need to clean dave out,
> or
> I need to clean Royal#45745 06.11.07 out.
> ...


:lol2:


----------



## jasper1 (Apr 15, 2007)

I don't normally name my reps, etc. But saying that I've got an ig called ceemore......

...........he likes to look out of the window so that he can see more :whistling2:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

i only name things that need names....


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

Phillipl said:


> Whats peoples opinion on this?
> 
> Do you have animals with human names like Dave or Gertrude (not so good examples)?
> 
> ...


I don't name them to be honest. Everyone else seems to have names for my animals, but i know what they are and can't be bothered naming them.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

do you name your loo?...


----------



## Trice (Oct 4, 2006)

HABU said:


> do you name your loo?...


my toilet?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

Trice said:


> my toilet?


yes...doesn't it rate one?


----------



## Catherine896 (Jul 27, 2007)

HABU said:


> yes...doesn't it rate one?


 
Lol whats your toilet called?!

I have 1 human name, thats Bobby my male collared. All the others are non human.


----------



## PsyKoViggy (Jan 6, 2008)

I think Cookie is the only one of my pets with a non-human name, although i'm not entirely sure about Nuka.
Ami is basicly Amy with an i. I was 12 when i named her with the help of my cousin, heheh.
Miguel is a spanish name and Till is named after the lead singer in Rammstein.


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I prefer non human names really.:no1:


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Mine have non-human names...My cat is called 'CAT' :blush:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

It's as good - a - name for a cat as any cat is.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

linda.t said:


> my lot are mixed
> human names the dogs freddie and jasper [posh but human]
> the rest are milu/pepsi/misty/link/frodo/pippin
> 
> linda




did you get the name link from the ledgend of zelda???
lol
i LOVE that game


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

To be totally honest, i don't think I've ever played a better game then the Zelda games.


----------



## badboiboom (Oct 22, 2007)

brap
oldschool ocarina of time pwns!!!


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

The GBC games were the best ever, and N64, Classics all the wayyy mayte!: victory:


----------



## Demonique (May 5, 2007)

Human names:

Steve the gecko - named after Steve the wraith from Stargate Atlantis, she's a she in case you're wondering

Jasper the royal - he's dead now, RIP

Jool the amel

Harvey the ig (now called Harvey Headbanger ever since he commenced head-bobbing)

Kelloggs the cornsnake - well, Kelloggs was the name of the man who owned the company so it is a human name

Non-human:

Tango the gecko

Lil Nipper the Cali

Pinky (or Nibbler) the Pueblan

Crikey the hogg island - now she was named after Steve Irwin, got her three days before his untimely death and was unnamed when he died

Nagini the Bob Clark albino - named after Voldemort's snakey in HP

Te'uc and Mierla the Kahl hets - I write fanfiction and Te'uc is the name I gave to one of the wraith that appeared in Stargate Atlantis and Mierla is his sister's name and is going to be either his daughter or granddaughter's name. Euh, Te'uc is the male het, Mierla is the female

Frodo the cornsnake

Wyrm the cornsnake

And a load of unnamed baby corns


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Good idea, I will call my next snake Phillip :no1:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Haha, i'm honoured, and i will also hold you to that!:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Actually, my nickname Dexter is to pay homage to a corn I rescued a few years back.

So I name him with a person's name, and name myself after him : victory:

What goes round comes round :crazy:


----------



## Dexter (Jun 24, 2005)

Phillip would be nice for a royal python, because it sounds a royal name like Prince Phillip : victory:


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

Yeah boi! Haha, i'm not very royal though, i must admit. A little scruffy if im honest.:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spider Call (Mar 23, 2007)

Hmm I guess 4 of them have human names... Stephany, Cory, Eric and Selene...


----------



## pecks (Dec 29, 2007)

My pouched rat is called Jantry Apopo, very human name no loads of them!!!!p.s.Dressed at last now i have an avatar.


----------



## Storm Python (Jan 10, 2008)

iv'e got a 4 year old little girl so sadly all my snakes are named after kids tv characters, dora, pingu,sponge bob etc.
sad iknow but what can you do?


----------



## Rain (Oct 9, 2007)

I have known people all with the same names as our dogs, but they are far from common names. Gaia, Sky, Luna.

Our Ferrets are called Midna, Freya and Lotus.

The gerbils all have silly names like Rio, Lyche, yang.

The fish are mostly un named.

All the lizards are named from Anime
Tenchi, Ryoko, Vash
or Planets
Mars, Jupiter, Saturn, Pluto

And the snakes are named after Final Fantasy summons
Ifrit, Shiva, Bahamut etc.

So, no, most of our animals are not given proper human names (Dave, Jim, Phil etc)


----------



## Phillipl (May 21, 2007)

I say everyone names their animals phil from now on:mf_dribble:


----------

